# Pfingstmontag -  Long John Revival Tour



## X-Präsi (10. Mai 2008)

Die Älteren unter uns erinnern sich noch blass:

da gabs mal ne Runde durch den Soonwald, die war kernig und schön. Mittlerweile fast in Vergessenheit geraten, wird sie am Pfingstmontag wiederbelebt - die legendäre Long John...

*Wann?*
Pfingstmontag, 11 Uhr

*Wo?*
Start ist in Münster-Sarmsheim, Parkplatz an der Schule (siehe Beschreibung im Thread Feierabendrunde Bingen) - (Bingen ist wegen der Gartenschau zu voll)

*Was?*
Konditionell schwere Runde mit rund 60 Km / 1400 Hm. Fahrtechnisch überwiegend leicht mit einigen Trails bis S2.
Wir werden schätzungsweise 6 - 7 Stunden unterwegs sein.  
*
Verlauf:*
Die Runde wird andersrum gefahren, als auf beinhart.de beschrieben, da so die netteren Trailabfahrten drin sind. Außerdem werde ich ein paar neue Sachen einbauen. Also gespielte Verfahrer möglich 
So gehts ab:
Münster-Sarmsheim - Bellekreuz - Steckeschläferklamm - Wochenendgebiet - Daxweiler - Trailabfahrt - Seibersbach - Hochsteinchen - Trailabfahrt - Rheinböllerhütte - Stromberg - (Schindeldorf - Klammabfahrt -) Stromberg - Emmerichshütte - Kandrich - Salzkopf - Franzosenkopf - Gerhardshof - Bingen - Mü-Sa

*Was mitbringen?*
Reichlich zu trinken und auch Futter und Geld für die Rast.


*Wer?*
Jeder der Bock hat, gesund ist, ein funktionstüchtiges Bike dabei hat und nen Helm aufsetzt. Nicht-Beinhart-Mitglieder starten auf eigene Gefahr.

Bitte hier posten, wer mitfahren will.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Mai 2008)

Ich komme mit zur Long John Revival Tour  

Bis Montag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (10. Mai 2008)

eih dann simmer ja schon zu dritt


----------



## Jens77 (10. Mai 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> eih dann simmer ja schon zu dritt



zählst du schon für zwei 

Ich bin auch dabei.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Mr Cannondale (10. Mai 2008)

Da mach ich natürlich auch mit


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Mai 2008)

Jens77 schrieb:


> zählst du schon für zwei
> 
> Gruß Jens



Die Älteren erinnern sich an die WErbung:

"ich bin 2 Öltanks"


----------



## grosser (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
Ich komm auch mit!

@Uwe, wenn du mit mir fahren willst, dann komm um 10:25 zu mir!

Gruß


----------



## Der Biber (12. Mai 2008)

so bis gleich!
ich schlaf aber vorher noch en par Stunden 
see You 
Simon


----------



## [email protected] (12. Mai 2008)

Man hat gemerkt, das die Tour schon länger nicht mehr gefahren wurde! Einige Trails wurden zu Schiebe- und/oder Tragepassagen.
Trotzdem eine rundum gelungene Tour   

Unter Fotos gibts ein paar visuelle Eindrücke...


----------



## Mr Cannondale (12. Mai 2008)

Nach so vielen Jahren mal wieder die legendäre Long John Tour zu fahren war eine super Idee, bei Super Wetter und die Stromberger Klamm kannte ich auch noch nicht: echt Super.
Ein Muß natürlich die Einkehr in der Emmerich Hütte und der Abschluß bei Bauer Schorsch: ein gelungener Pfingstmontag!
Danke Thomas


----------



## Fubbes (16. Mai 2008)

Den Thread habe ich wohl zu spät gesehen. Aber egal.

Präsi, Freeman: Kommt ihr auch am Donnerstag mal wieder, oder ist euch Dieters Tempo zu schnell? Ich brauche mal ein paar Bremsen für die Truppe 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2008)

Am nächsten Donnerstag wird es etwas schwierig als Bremse zu dienen  , da weilen wir noch am Lago.

Die Woche drauf versuche ich endlich mal wieder dabei zu sein. Solange mußt du die Truppe alleine einbremsen


----------



## lenkkopf (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
wir sind am Sonntag die 'Long John', auch reverse zum Track der auf beinhart.de verlinkt ist, gefahren.
Ich würde die Tour beim nächsten Mal gerne mit etwas mehr Trails würzen. Habt ihr von eurer Pfingstour eine Track, den ihr mir zukommen lassen könntet? 
Das wäre toll. 

Gruß
Marc


----------

